# System Reference Documents



## Morrus (Dec 9, 2002)

As requested, here are links to the SRDs:

Original (D&D) SRD 

D20 Modern SRD 

Open Gaming Foundation SRD (Unreleased Portions)


----------



## dkilgo (Dec 9, 2002)

Thanks Morrus!


----------



## Priest (Dec 23, 2002)

Thanks Morrus,

My contribution...I have been doing these already for a few of you

but here is every thing you'll need to do them yourself (with liberal cut and paste) In paint.


----------



## Priest (Dec 23, 2002)

And for twenty level classes


----------



## Priest (Dec 23, 2002)

The Fonts

JSL Ancient for numbers, headers
Jambeau for Class Name

Download Jambeau


----------



## shaff (Jun 5, 2003)

what is an SRD?  im really new...  I know it stands for system reference document, but does it tell me anything about how to play online?  because i have absolutely no idea.


----------



## Welverin (Jun 11, 2003)

The SRD is all of the D20 rules stripped of any fluff (flavor text and the like), i.e. the rules in lawyer speak. So it's just the appropriate core rulebook(s) minus any distinctive copyrigthed material (e.g. you won't find Bigby's name anywhere in it).


----------



## the_bruiser (Aug 22, 2003)

*3.5 SRD*

I'd like to review the 3.5 SRD before I decide whether to purchase the new core books, but I can't get to the wizards site at work.  Is there a non-gaming-site mirror somewhere, or a Word/RTF document I could grab somewhere?  Thanks for any help you can provide.


----------



## Sephiroth no Miko (Aug 27, 2003)

*SRD 3.5 pdfs*

One of the ENWorld users, *Reveal*, compiled all the various files of the 3.5 SRD (all three corebooks) from the Wizard's site into one big .pdf which you can find here:

http://members.cox.net/fake.addy/SRD.pdf (7.0 MB)

Note that it is best viewed with Adobe Reader 6.0. I've taken a look at it under 5.0 and it seemed fine but I didn't spend a lot of time browsing.

Alternatively, The Other Game Company has portions (races, classes, skills, feats, equipment, prestige classes, equipment, and combat) of the 3.5 SRD in the "Free Stuff" section of their site:

http://www.theothergamecompany.com/stuff.htm

Hope that helps!


----------



## Vigilance (Sep 30, 2003)

The link is broken for the 3.5 PDF :/


----------



## Sephiroth no Miko (Oct 20, 2003)

Whoops. Guess they moved it.... 

Try this:

http://3.5srd.com/

It is an archive of fan-formatted SRDs both in print and html.


----------



## Jakathi (Oct 29, 2003)

*is there a Star Wars Rpg System Ref Doc available?*

if so, i'd like the url for it.
Also, if there is a System Ref Doc for the 3E Dieties and Demi-gods supplement, i'd pretty please like the url.


----------



## The_Universe (Mar 19, 2004)

Sephiroth no Miko said:
			
		

> Whoops. Guess they moved it....
> 
> Try this:
> 
> ...



 This site is down.  Any idea why, or when it will be back up?  I use it all the time!


----------



## Prime_Evil (Apr 18, 2004)

The_Universe said:
			
		

> This site is down.  Any idea why, or when it will be back up?  I use it all the time!




The site has moved to http://www.systemreferencedocuments.org/


----------



## Goddess FallenAngel (Jun 17, 2004)

Is it just me, or does the SRD not have the point-buy table listed in it (i.e., the costs for each stat)?


----------



## Cergorach (Jun 23, 2004)

Goddess FallenAngel said:
			
		

> Is it just me, or does the SRD not have the point-buy table listed in it (i.e., the costs for each stat)?



No it hasn't but maybe some other OGC source has...


----------



## kingpaul (Sep 1, 2004)

Jakathi said:
			
		

> if so, i'd like the url for it.



No, there isn't, AFAIK, a reference document for the SW material.  Not sure if Lucas would be keen on that.


			
				Jakathi said:
			
		

> Also, if there is a System Ref Doc for the 3E Dieties and Demi-gods supplement, i'd pretty please like the url.



Its been incorporated in the RSRD.


----------



## The Jackknife (Oct 16, 2004)

a more complete list of SRDS  is from http://gaymers.info/srds


----------



## Nadaka (Mar 30, 2005)

Just a note for those that may be new to OGL or D20 games.

If you notice in most third party d20 books they will describe how they present Open Content at the beginning of the book, often setting it in a different font, size, color or even boxed by itself. WotC books with the exception of Unearthed Arcana (and maybe some others), do not contain Open Content. Rather the open content of these books are defined in the SRD.

The SRD is the definition of Open Game Content for d20 books released by Wizards of the Coast. As such, they are not complete rulesets. They are the rules that can be freely copied and used by other publishers in OGL and D20 game books. The missing portions are not really missing, they are just content that is not available for other publishers to reprint.

However, the SRD is useful for previewing the rules of the game before you buy, or as a quick and easy rules reference when you dont have your book handy. This use of the SRD is by no means wrong.

Among the things you wont find in the SRD.
Point Buy for ability scores.
XP awards for CR.
XP to reach a level.
Many aspects of creating and advancing a character.


----------



## silvermane (Apr 1, 2005)

http://members.cox.net/fake.addy/SRD.pdf - broken link

http://gaymers.info/srds - moved to 
http://sevarian.com/gamers/srds/ - edit: broken too, so don't bother clicking


----------



## palleomortis (May 2, 2005)

Hey, Morrus, did you mean for your name to be latin, or did you just thing it up? (palleomortis=strength in weakness; or somthing to that effect)


----------



## Thia Halmades (Sep 30, 2005)

Eh... did you try Googling "SRD" and clicking the link?  It comes up instantly for me.


----------



## PeelSeel2 (Dec 24, 2006)

Here is the best SRD compilation out their:

http://www.d20srd.org/


----------



## jreyst (Nov 26, 2009)

For Pathfinder rules you could check out Pathfinder SRD (Pathfinder_OGC)


----------

